# VLC - 32Bit auf x64-System

## LuxJux

Wie kann man denn .....sowas machen ?

vlc 2.2.6 - 32 bit .....[gimmefive] läuft mit win.

Ein 

```
emerge -av vlc
```

 möchte jedoch die 64-bit-ersion installieren.

Die ist allerdings "a liitle bit buggy"

----------

## franzf

Was sind denn die Probleme, die du mit vlc hast? Wahrscheinlich ist es einfacher und sicherer, die Probleme zu beheben.

Und warum denkst du, 32bit würde besser laufen? Wg. deiner WIN-Erfahrung?

2.2.6-r2 läuft auf dem PC von meinem Dad (komplett 64bit auf i7 SandyBridge) problemlos wie übrigens die ganzen früheren Versionen auch, auf meiner Knatterkiste arbeitet mpv.

Poste am besten ein komplettes emerge -pv vlc und eine genauere Beschreibung, was du befixt haben willst, mit dem log, das dir vlc ausspuckt.

----------

## LuxJux

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Poste am besten ein komplettes emerge -pv vlc und eine genauere Beschreibung, was du befixt haben willst, mit dem log, das dir vlc ausspuckt.

 

Moderne Filme sind mir manchmal zu schnell. Dann spule ich mit <shift-links> kurz zurück....dann wieder vor....<<zack>> weg isser

Gibt keine Fehlermeldung.

Natürlich hab ich vergessen, welche Minute ich grad geschaut hab

----------

## franzf

Wenn es reproduzierbar ist, solltest du einen backtrace erstellen und einem (Gentoo) bug anhängen.

Ich nehme an dass das Problem nicht nur auf 64bit beschränkt ist sondern auch in 32bit auftreten wird :/ Die Zeiten, in denen Codecs/MultiMedia am besten auf 32bit-Systemen funktionierten sind mMn. vorbei.

----------

## LuxJux

Aus verschiedenen Gründen möchte ich davon Abstand nehmen.

- bei mir läuft kein echtes gentoo sondern calculate-gentoo

- meine englischkenntnisse sind rudimentär (10.Klasse Realschule)

- meine Linux/Gentoo-Kenntnisse belaufen sich auf..., äh  ....sind eigentlich nicht vorhanden

Der Umstieg ist auch noch nicht beendet.  so ca. 80%

Große Baustelle ist noch der Drucker (Canon Pixma MG 3053) <Ist aber auch ein anderes Thema> Kann ja mit Win drucken

Sollte der Fehler weiterhin auftreten, werde ich mich da mal einarbeiten und stelle dann auch ein pastebin hier rein.

----------

## LuxJux

Nach einem 

```
 "USE=debug" emerge -av vlc && emerge gdb
```

 trat der Fehler bisher noch nicht wieder auf.

In /etc/portage/make.conf/custom "CFLAGS -ggdb" hinzugefügt

```
#---------------------------

# Basic build options

#---------------------------

# Update either from binary packages (by default) or from source.

#FEATURES="-getbinpkg"

#-------------------------

# Compiler options

#-------------------------

# Additional options that will be passed to the compiler. The '-march=native' flag

# tells it to optimize code generation for your specific hardware.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -ggdb"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

#---------------------------------

# Better compilation time

#---------------------------------

# Number of parallel processes run when installing a package. 

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

# Number of packages to build simultaneously.

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="${EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS} --jobs=1"

```

----------

## LuxJux

Mist. Der vlc verabschiedet sich immer noch unvorhersehbar. Beim vorwärts-rückwärts Spulen. 

Mal gehts, mal nicht

<edit>Hab auch mal den von Sabayon nach /usr/bin kopiert. Selbes Problem</edit>

Und ja,  ich hab mir den gddb-doc durchgelesen (was ich verstanden hab, ist eine andere Sache) und man soll USE="debug" eigentlich nicht einsetzen.

```
 There are no debug symbols
```

1. Anmerkung: SMPlayer stürzt nicht ab. Da find ich aber die Bedienung unfreundlicher

2. Anmerkung: vlc lockt nicht den Screen im Pause-Modus. SMPlayer jedoch schon

Katze rennt Schwanz.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Große Baustelle ist noch der Drucker (Canon Pixma MG 3053) <Ist aber auch ein anderes Thema> Kann ja mit Win drucken
> 
> 

 

Canon Seite für Treiber da finden die sich auch in 32 Bit und 64 Bit.

Wie man die Installieren muss keine Ahnung. Steht aber meist in einer Readme Datei nach dem Entpacken. Hast du Cups installiert und läuft es im Hintergrund kannst du einfach über 127.0.0.1:631 im Broweser Cups über ein Web-Frontent einrichten. Das ist relativ einfach. Wenn du nach einem Passwort gefragt wirst einfach root und Passwort für das Einrichten einen Druckers eingeben. Später kannst du als Nutzer darüber auch deine Druckaufträge sehen und verwalten. Die lassen sich dann als Einfacher Nutzer auch anhalten und Löschen. Wenn man halt Nutzernahme und Passwort angegeben hat.

Das mit dem Englisch ist ein wenig blöd, aber Kommandozeilen Eingaben kann man ja noch erahnen. Notfalls einzelne Wörter nachschlagen. Wenn du dir gar nicht sicher bist die Doku immer zuerst überfliegen komplett bevor man Anfängt.

Wegen dem VLC Absturz

Das könnte mit der Grafikbeschleunigung zusammen hängen. Entweder für den Codec (einzelner Film - aber unwahrscheinlich) oder eben mit der Unterstützung deiner Grafikkarte.

Weiß jetzt nicht welche du hast, aber VAAPI (für Intel) oder VDPAU (für Nvidia oder AMD). Ob du das Nutzen kannst musst du halt schauen welche Hardware du verbaut hast.

VLC ist wirklich toll, aber schöner finde ich persönlich den mplayer. Weil der etwas gesprächiger ist wenn man ihn aus einem Terminal heraus startet.

VLC wiki - VLC GPU Decoding da gibt es ein Experimential Häckchen das du setzen kannst.  Aber ausprobiert hab ich das nicht und wie gut man das sonst noch einstellen kann keine Ahnung. VLC nutze ich ganz ganz selten.

Aber generell musst du unter Linux schauen das du das ordentlich eingerichtet hast. (Siehe Wiki und Useflags usw..).

Wenn du natives 64 Bit System gebaut hast.. solltest du wirklich nur 64 Bit Software installieren. Das mit 32 Bit geht zwar aber ist fehleranfällig. Gerade für Video und Audio ist natives 64 Bit besser, da schneller. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher wie und ob da Videobeschleunigung möglich ist, wenn du z.B. einen 64 Bit Treiber verwendest etc.. sicher jedes 64 Bit System ist (wenn die Abhängigkeiten/Softwarebibliotheken auch in 32 Bit zur Verfügung stehen, auch im Stande 32 Bit Versionen zu Starten. Aber damals war das so eine Hilfe oder bei 32 Bit-Wine Versionen. Mittlerweile läuft aber ein Großteil auf 64 Bit weil 32 Bit halt schon fast ausgestorben ist. Sollte denke ich wirklich nur noch die Ausnahme sein.

----------

## musv

 *LuxJux wrote:*   

> <edit>Hab auch mal den von Sabayon nach /usr/bin kopiert. Selbes Problem</edit>
> 
> …
> 
> Katze rennt Schwanz.  

 

Nun ja, du hast 'ne Katze mit Hundeschwanz und Hühnerbeinen. 

Installier Dir ein sauberes Gentoo, anstatt ein Calculate in ein Gentoo umzuwandeln und teilweise mit Sabayon-Komponenten zu überschreiben.

Das Problem, was Dir dabei auf die Füße fallen wird, sind die unbestimmbaren Abhängigkeiten durch die inkonsistenten USE-Flags auf Deinem System. Das kann zum unbestimmten Verhalten im VLC führen. Von einem Bug-Report solltest du deswegen schon mal Abstand nehmen, solange du kein sauber installiertes Gentoo benutzt.

----------

## LuxJux

Deswegen hab ich ja auch ein gentoo-plasma-kde neuerdings.

Wenn ich dort aber versuche im Menu irgendwas anzuklicken -> <zack> weg isses (das Menu)

Scheint wohl mein ganz persönliches Problem zu sein.

Ich versuchs jetzt erstmal mit XFCE. Da bekomm ich leider (~/home/guest/.alsaconf.conf) noch nicht installiert.

Allerdings hab ich da die WIKIS auch noch nicht bis zuende durchgearbeitet.

----------

## musv

Mach den Rechner platt und installier Gentoo von Grund auf und sauber. Alles andere ist sinnlos. XFCE bringt Dich an der Stelle auch nicht weiter.

----------

